# Free Fantasy Soccer Manager or if your in Europe Football Manager!!!



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi everyone I have been playing this game for years. It was first a beta around in 1998 and then a company took it over and it was live and had paying customers, until that company (Not the website) went bankrupt. 

Now it is back again as a free beta. Join! It's the best soccer/football manager game out there. here is the link. http://soccertest.spritefish.com

Join up....it might take a few days for u to be approved, but im telling you its well worth it.

Hope to see you there!

http://soccertest.spritefish.com


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

has anybody from here joined?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry, Im not a big gamer. My days are filled with enough games with the way everyone at work acts all day. Dont need no more when I get home. :lol:


----------

